# Got Grip!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally got around to taking a pic of my new grips which completes the project for the moment. I like them a bunch! I only wish they had left the dimonds out. Hogue by the way.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Those do look really cool!

I'm usually not all that big on checkered or otherwise roughed up grips being it hides the beauty of the wood but those look pretty cool.:smt023
That's a good color for the finish. I always liked to contrast the finish with whatever grips I use. Lighter on blued/darker and darker on stainless etc. That's a good balance.

What woods are in that laminate? It looks like a red ceder or the like?


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

The texture is called "Dragon Skin" and the wood is a Rosewood laminate. They only put carnuba wax on them. I'm thinking on taking some Tung oil to them.
Yep I wanted something that would be a bit subdued but had some interest to them too. The stock grips were a bit to loud and orange for me.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

gmaske said:


> The texture is called "Dragon Skin" and the wood is a Rosewood laminate. They only put carnuba wax on them. I'm thinking on taking some Tung oil to them.
> Yep I wanted something that would be a bit subdued but had some interest to them too. The stock grips were a bit to loud and orange for me.


Yeah, the standard cocobolo can be pretty nice depending. In carry weapons it's sometimes better to try to get them to blend in a little better. I've thought about changing mine to something else and I have quite a few to choose from and I still buy or try making new ones from time to time. I have some desert ironwood ones that would be really nice on the but I'm kind of holding back . I'm wanting to make a new 1911 from scratch but am at odds with myself just how I want to do it. I'm really watching this ammo thing. I originally wanted to do a 10mm long slide and I can reload for that but the idea of getting brass is not looking all that easy. Same with 38 Super. So now I have to think about a 45, 40, or 9mm. A 9mm long slide would probably be like shooting a 22. My 5" 9mm 1911 is about like that. The extra inch of bbl an slide would make it even less I would think. I'm partial to 45 ACP anyway. I need ot just shut up can get to work..heh.

If you put tongue oil on those grips you will have to reapply it from time to time. That stuff will wear off even if on a surface like a cabinet over time. Anything like a gun grip will just be faster to wear. Of course anything short of a polyurethane will wear eventually. Polyurethane is what I have on those wild cocobolo grips on my LTC. I didn't think I was going to like it but I ran some tests on a set of wild cherry grips I made a while back and it really was nice. I was worried they might become slippery if my hands were sweaty but they were not. Anyway..

Those look pretty nice as is but I can see where you might want to do something with them. It's a great look no matter what. I always have liked red woods like a Ceder or Rosewood.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't mind having to do the tung oil from time to time. I've got a set of grips on my Cap-n-Ball revolver that need some sort of old fashioned finish anyway. I'll try a bit on the back side of the grip panels just to see if I'll like it. I can't use any spray on type finishes now anyway because of the wax.
That picture really doesn't show off the texture very well. It really is cool like scales and it feels good to grip too.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That Tu-Oil works pretty well on a smooth finish but that scale pattern I'm know sure how it would do. The tongue oil might just be better really.

Damn All this gun talk makes me want to shoot! And it's raining...AGAIN! :draw::smt070


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

That is a purty one. Makes my p[lastic fantastic look downright dull.

Enjoy 

tumbleweed


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Believe it or not I ain't shot it yet since I finished it. I have been busy with other stuff or the weather has sucked. I have 400 rounds of reloads that are collecting dust and that's always bad. If the weather complies I'll burn up some o dat ammo this week end.
I got somebody interested in my Ruger P345 so if he buys, that will give me some seed money toward my next build from scratch SS Commander.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Very nice.....I just ordered some from Esmeralda made from Gaboon Ebony with the same "Snake Skin" pattern.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

cruzthepug said:


> Very nice.....I just ordered some from Esmeralda made from Gaboon Ebony with the same "Snake Skin" pattern.


If I ever get going on my next project it will be a Stainless Steel Commander with Ebony grips in the same Dragon Skin or it will have a black rubber laser grip.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

TOF said:


> That is a purty one. Makes my p[lastic fantastic look downright dull.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> tumbleweed


Thank you sir! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the Commander length is a great size for the 1911. You lose all of .75" but it allows for a bit easier carry without really losing on the accuracy side.

I miss my Colt Combat Commander. I might see about getting another one. I have a MK V Officers ACP that I don't use at all anymore. I'm thinking about selling that one. I don't like safe queens at all. That be a really good start to a long slide or that Blackwatch Companion I want..heh.Boy aint that both ends of the 1911 spectrum.


----------

